# Presidential Debate Schedule 2015-2016



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Just noticed the first GOP Presidential Debate is schedule for August 6.

Preliminary GOP debate schedule here: 
http://www.2016presidentialdebatesc...dule/2016-republican-primary-debate-schedule/

Democratice dates still TBD:
http://www.2016presidentialdebatesc...dule/2016-democratic-primary-debate-schedule/


----------



## dschwartz (Sep 16, 2001)

Aug 6 is Jon Stewarts last day. Too bad hell miss it!


----------



## ytsemike (Oct 9, 2003)

Coincidence?

Me thinks not...


----------



## cp2k (Mar 16, 2004)

There actually is a Candidate Forum (not officially sanctioned) sponsored by C-SPAN at 7pm Eastern on Monday, August 3rd. It is co-sponsored by several early state newspapers & TV stations, and will feature 14 of the candidates including all the major ones except for Trump (who reportedly has a grudge against one of the sponsoring media organizations). 

FWIW, I've found my wishlist search for title keyword President*, with optional keywords (two thumbs down) (Debate) and (Forum) seem to be picking all of them up so far.


----------



## Zelomir (Mar 29, 2004)

cp2k said:


> There actually is a Candidate Forum (not officially sanctioned) sponsored by C-SPAN at 7pm Eastern on Monday, August 3rd. It is co-sponsored by several early state newspapers & TV stations, and will feature 14 of the candidates including all the major ones except for Trump (who reportedly has a grudge against one of the sponsoring media organizations).
> 
> FWIW, I've found my wishlist search for title keyword President*, with optional keywords (two thumbs down) (Debate) and (Forum) seem to be picking all of them up so far.


I thought the RNC was going to punish candidates who participated in non-sanctioned debates. So far, I have heard only Trump turned down the August 3rd invite. I also heard about a dozen said they would try to attend.

Of course, The Donald is a friendly non-confrontational guy who will no doubt have no problem with RNC saying they will not allow rogue candidates to participate in official RNC debates and then changing their minds. Right?


----------



## cp2k (Mar 16, 2004)

Here is the latest article. It looks like a bunch of local stations will also pick up the debate. C-SPAN took the "since Fox News won't let everybody in we're doing this" approach. I guess the Republicans can't get too mad at C-SPAN..



> Add more TV and radio stations to the list who will broadcast the Voters First Presidential Forum next Monday night from St. Anselm College. Locally, WMUR-TV has followed NH1 News-WBIN in deciding to air the two-hour forum live from 7 to 9 p.m. And nationally, Hearst Television said all of its stations in markets across the country will air the forum as well.
> 
> C-SPAN will be the source broadcaster for the event, which brings together for the first time 14 of the individuals seeking the Republican presidential nomination. Four of those 14 will be excluded from the first sanctioned debate of the primary season, to be broadcast later in the week by Fox News. Fox is making its list from the "top 10'' candidates in unspecified national polls.
> 
> ...


and



> Major TV Station Group to Televise Voters First Forum, Produced and Hosted by C-SPAN, N.H. Union Leader, Featuring GOP Candidates
> 
> NEW YORK, July 28, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- Hearst Television Inc., one of the country's largest television station groups and a Peabody- and Cronkite-award-winning leader in television and digital political journalism, today announced it will televise the August 3 Voters First Forum, featuring GOP presidential candidates, in the 27 local Hearst markets across the United States. The forum is produced and hosted by New Hampshire's Union Leader newspaper and C-SPAN.
> 
> ...


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

Two different kinds of debates are scheduled for today on FNC, although they appear (to me) to have the same title.

"Republican Presidential Candidate Debate" is LIVE at 6:00 PT / 9:00 ET

An earlier "forum" is LIVE 2:00 PT / 5:00 ET featuring the candidates which were not invited to the debate due to low polling numbers.

Let the Trumping begin!


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

The debate tonight shows in my schedule as "CNN Republican Debate". If you have a wish list set up, like I do, for a required keyword "president*" it might not show up in your list of upcoming recordings so you may need to set up a manual recording.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's an updated debate schedule that doesn't require a login to view the content:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/2016-election/debates/schedule/


----------

